# Thermaltake Riing 14 LED RGB Steuerung



## Roggerboy (29. Mai 2016)

Hallöle,

ich stöbere gerade durch Lüfter für einen 2x140mm Radiator und da sind mir dank der optik die genannten Lüfter aufgefallen. Aus einem Review ging hervor das mit der Steuerung aus dem 3-er pack alles kontrollolliert werden könnte: Drehzahl und auch die Farbe in der die Beleuchtung ist. Meine Frage ist: Kann ich die Steuerung per 4-Pin auf das MB anschließen und dann darüber die Drehzahl steuern und die Farben werden über die Steuerung kontrolliert? Es gibt die Lüfter ja auch einzeln mit RGB....

Danke für die Hilfe

LG


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (29. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube du brauchtst dann die Lüftersteuerung von Thermaltake mit RGB Steuerung, dass würde ich auf jeden Fall so machen, das alles ist aber recht teuer.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2016)

Roggerboy schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist: Kann ich die Steuerung per 4-Pin auf das MB anschließen und dann darüber die Drehzahl steuern und die Farben werden über die Steuerung kontrolliert? Es gibt die Lüfter ja auch einzeln mit RGB....



Nein. Das geht nicht.
Die RGB Lüfter PWM haben einen 5 Pin Stecker. Der kommt in das Steuergerät und das wird dann mittels 4 Pin ans Mainboard angeschlossen.


----------



## Roggerboy (29. Mai 2016)

Ich kann die Lüfter dann nur auf 2 Geschwindigkeiten laufen lassen? Das ist aber komisch..


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2016)

Den PWM Riing wird über den PWM Signat geregelt, das vom Mainboard über die Steuerung an den Lüfter weiter gereicht wird.
Manuelle Regelung ist natürlich anderes.


----------



## Chimera (30. Mai 2016)

Ein Blick ins Manual, welches man auf der Tt Page findet, erklärt auch alles: http://thermaltake.de/db/support/usermanual/_be5bc9ae988e45cb949a579095ac0ea2.pdf. Bzgl. der Drehzahlregelung, da scheint der Button nur den Bereich festzulegen: Mode 1: 800 bis 1500 U/min, Mode 2: 400 bis 1000 U/min. Denke mal, die Lüfterkurve an sich kannst du dann normal über die Mobosteuerung machen. Nur bei der Mindest- und Maximaldrehzahl wird dann einfach die Steuerung eingreifen. Heisst: kannst dann nicht auf 300 oder 400 U/min runter, wenn Mode 1 eingestellt ist.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob sich die Lüfter dann noch lohnen, wenn die so nen engen Regelbereich haben und vorallem das Steuergerät vorgibt, wie tief man maximal gehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

